# [SOLUCIONADO] problema con flecha arriba

## pelelademadera

bueno, no se xq viene el problema, pero no me anda la flecha arriba. xev reporta la tecla presionada, pero no hace nada.

lo que si, anda x ejemplo en las tty, por lo que calculo que el problema esta o en xorg, o en kde-

las versiones son todas las ~amd64

kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.3.2

x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.1

quise hacer un downgrade de xorg-server, pero me falla la compilacion, valla a saber xq...

graciela

ahora me acabo de dar cuenta que al apretar flecha arriba, el scroll del texto, hace como que recibe la señal. pero no hace nada.

----------

## natxoblogg

Intenta recompilar:

```
x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

     Available versions:  1.3.2 ~1.4.0 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.1.1(10:56:14 30/06/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Keyboard input driver

x11-misc/xkeyboard-config

     Available versions:  1.5 1.6 ~1.7

     Installed versions:  1.6(13:59:27 25/10/09)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/XKeyboardConfig

     Description:         X keyboard configuration database
```

Ya nos dices algo.

----------

## pelelademadera

es que al usar hal, no se necesita mas eso o no es asi?

se usa evdev... y por lo menos asi andaba hasta hace unos dias, ahora, se puso maricon, no se q pasa...

justo ahora hice un sync, y tengo update de kde.. actualizo y mañana cuento como me fue...

saludos

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> es que al usar hal, no se necesita mas eso o no es asi?
> 
> se usa evdev... y por lo menos asi andaba hasta hace unos dias, ahora, se puso maricon, no se q pasa...
> 
> justo ahora hice un sync, y tengo update de kde.. actualizo y mañana cuento como me fue...
> ...

 

Cuando xorg paso a estable tuve un problema igual con algunas teclas, compila con "-hal" y verás que te funciona de nuevo.

Saludos.

----------

## alejandrosaez

En lugar de compilar con -hal puedes decirle que no configure los dispositivos via hal poniendo en el xorg.conf esto:

```
Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

EndSection
```

----------

## pelelademadera

se soluciono con kde-4.3.3

graciela borges

----------

